
Ask HN: At what point do you give up on an iteration of code and start again? - all2
I&#x27;m knee deep in a homework assignment and the cruft I built up to &quot;make things easy&quot; is now just complicating things.<p>As above. When do I start from scratch?
======
devplusops
Try not to get bogged down into syntax issues. If this is homework/you are
just starting out, you have two challenges:

* Identifying an algorithm to solve the problem

* Expressing the algorithm you've identified

Work out your algorithm in pseudocode/flowcharts/in your head.

Once you've clearly figured out what program you are trying to write, re-
evaulate. Maybe you can slowly change your program piece-by-piece over to your
intended strategy, or maybe a rewrite should be easy.

I guess what I'm saying is this: figure out what problem you have that is
blocking you. It will be a lot easier to move past it once you know which
part(s) of the task you are finding challenging.

